# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  New Character Maddy

## alan45

Home and Away has officially confirmed that Kassandra Clementi will be joining the cast as a new character.

The 23-year-old will play Maddy in the long-running Australian soap from later this month.




Clementi said: "Maddy is an energetic and very loving young girl who is mature and wise beyond her 16 years. She can be a perfectionist and works hard to achieve her goals. She has a passion and flair for music - especially the violin."

Maddy makes her first appearance in the soap along with brother Spencer on Australian screens on January 24.

Lynne McGranger - who plays Irene Roberts on the soap - had previously spoken to Digital Spy about Maddy and Spencer's arrival in the 2013 season, predicting that the duo will bring "intrigue".

McGranger teased that the pair share a "secret" that will be revealed within a few weeks of their appearance on the show.

Clementi has previously appeared on Queen Latifah's show Single Ladies, as well as the film Hatfields & McCoys: Bad Blood alongside Christian Slater.

----------

Dazzle (09-01-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

Ridiculous a 23 year old playing 16!  I know actors are often quite a bit older than their characters, but this is getting silly.

----------

Abigail (10-01-2013), tammyy2j (07-02-2013)

----------


## CrazyLea

She doesn't even look 16 haah!

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2013)

----------


## Abigail

> Ridiculous a 23 year old playing 16!  I know actors are often quite a bit older than their characters, but this is getting silly.


It's not really boosting this girl's confidence casting her in a role 7 years younger than her.

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2013)

----------


## Abigail

> Ridiculous a 23 year old playing 16!  I know actors are often quite a bit older than their characters, but this is getting silly.


It's not really boosting this girl's confidence casting her in a role 7 years younger than her.

----------


## walsh2509

Silly , more so in Aus , the sun doesn't do well for skin and keeping young looking. In that pic she's fine but 16 COME ON!

----------


## Perdita

Kassandra Clementi plays Maddy .

Maddy arrives in Summer Bay with no possessions and money.

On her character Kassandra explains:

"Maddy is an energetic and very loving young girl who is mature and wise beyond her 16 years. She can be a perfectionist and works hard to achieve her goals. She has a passion and flair for music - especially the violin."

Kassandra Clementi, grew up in Adelaide, South Australia with her mum and younger brother Cody. With a gymnastic background, Kassandra has always been creative, listing drawing, singing and dancing as her favourite hobbies.

At 18, Kassandra graduated from high school and moved to Melbourne where she attended The Actorâs Studio 16th Street to do an extensive one year course. Afterwards she was successful in landing the role of Chelsea in Underbelly Files: Infiltration.

In early 2012, Kassandra moved to LA where she landed the role of Rosanna McCoy in the film Hatfields and McCoyâs alongside Christian Slater. On a winning streak, Kassandra then went on to film F6 Twister in Texas beside Casper Van Dien. It was only days after finishing F6 Twister, that the role of Maddy in Home and Away would bring her back home to Australia.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away newcomer Kassandra Clementi has revealed more details of how her character Maddy is introduced to the soap.

Maddy makes her debut on Australian screens this Thursday (January 24), arriving in Summer Bay alongside her brother Spencer (Andrew Morley).

As the pair have gone on the run for reasons unknown, they decide to set up camp in the local high school as they have nowhere else to go.

When Sasha Bezmel (Demi Harman) discovers the duo's hideaway, she grows concerned over their situation and consults with Roo Stewart over what to do.

Roo (Georgie Parker) then decides to take a gentle approach towards helping the newcomers, putting her contact details on a note which Sasha leaves near their sleeping place.

Clementi told TV Week: "They're on the run and they've got a secret which they're trying to cover up. At first, they're very reserved about Roo's offer, because they know that living with others comes with the closeness that may reveal their secret."

However, the pair soon realise they may need Roo's help when Maddy starts to feel unwell.

Clementi added: "They go back and forth, with Maddy saying, 'I'm sick, we need to do something, but we also need to do what we came here to do'."

Full details of Maddy and Spencer's secret and their reasons for running away will be revealed on screen in the coming weeks.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 7pm on Network Seven in Australia.

----------


## tammyy2j

They are not brother and sister I think they are lovers

----------


## Abigail

> They are not brother and sister I think they are lovers


[spoiler]You're right[/quote]

----------


## Abigail

> They are not brother and sister I think they are lovers


  Spoiler:    You're right

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, Maddy grows frustrated as her relationship with Spencer is being jeopardised by the presence of his brother Chris.

Maddy wants more time alone with Spencer, but Chris (Johnny Ruffo) is constantly cramping their style as he seems to have little else going on in his life.

Although Maddy is quick to point out that Chris is a grown man and should be more independent, Spencer thinks that his brother needs their support.

In the end, Spencer promises to speak to Chris about his behaviour, especially as he'll need some time alone with Maddy for their first time together. Will Chris take notice?


Â© Channel 5
Maddy tells Spencer she is tired of Chris.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, May 20 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Katy

im getting tired of maddy, she is so irritating and rude to Roo and Harvey! Id kick her out for being so ungrateful!

----------

Dazzle (13-05-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away teenager Maddy Osborne will continue to rebel as she causes trouble on John and Marilyn's wedding day.

Maddy (Kassandra Clementi) is still coming to terms with her break-up from former boyfriend Josh Barrett (Jackson Gallagher) and her subsequent decision to leave school.

While attending John and Marilyn's wedding reception, a mischievous Maddy steals a bottle of champagne and persuades Oscar (Jake Speer) to leave the celebrations with her, TV Week reports.

Roo, who is becoming increasingly concerned about Maddy's rebellious attitude, soon realises something is wrong and heads out to look for her.

When Roo finally finds a drunk Maddy on the beach with Oscar, she is furious and grows increasingly concerned about Maddy's out of control behaviour.

----------

tammyy2j (29-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Roo should kick her out and send her home to her own family

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2014), lizann (23-10-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Roo should kick her out and send her home to her own family


I agree. She`s such a spoilt selfish young lady who thinks the world owes her a favour.

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2014), kaz21 (29-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

a bit of chatter that maddy falls pregnant to oscar but says josh is the dad

----------

Dazzle (24-10-2014), TaintedLove (24-10-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

> a bit of chatter that maddy falls pregnant to oscar but says josh is the dad


Ooh sounds good.
I had a feeling that Maddy would end up pregnant with Josh`s baby and vlaim Oscar to be the father. I never thought it would be the other way around.

----------


## Dazzle

> a bit of chatter that maddy falls pregnant to oscar but says josh is the dad


When will Maddy learn to stop being such a b*tch?  :Thumbsdown:

----------

TaintedLove (24-10-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

> When will Maddy learn to stop being such a b*tch?


I agree Dazzle. Why Roo or Alf haven`t kicked her selfish thieving lying ar$e out is beyond me.
 :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (25-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Maddy Osborne will be left with a difficult decision to make when she realises that she could be pregnant with Oscar MacGuire's baby.

Scenes airing in Australia have already shown Maddy discover that she is expecting a child, but the story soon takes a twist when it hits home that she doesn't know who the father is.

Although Maddy hopes this is her chance to settle down with Josh Barrett (Jackson Gallagher) following a one-night stand between the pair, she is spooked when she realises that the dates may not match up.

As this means Oscar (Jake Speer) could be the dad, Maddy reluctantly tells him the truth. However, her big dilemma is whether to extend the same honesty to Josh.

Maddy and Josh become friends again
Â© Channel 5
Josh and Maddy

Kassandra Clementi, who plays Maddy, told TV Week: "She thinks the baby is Josh's, but she's worried it's not. Also, she's 17 and doesn't have a firm idea about pregnancy."

She added: "Maddy never intended to get pregnant. This is a one-night stand that went wrong. But she's always been in love with Josh. So she regards this as an opportunity to become a family with him."

Home and Away fans in the UK will see Maddy and Josh fall into each other's arms later this week. The pregnancy scenes air early next year on Channel 5.

----------

tammyy2j (10-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away teenager Maddy Osborne will be delivered some shocking news as she attends her first ultrasound.

Scenes airing in Australia have already shown Maddy discover that she is expecting a baby, but she is currently unsure over who the father is.

Viewers have seen Maddy's love life take several complicated twists and turns over the last few months as she shared a fling with her friend Oscar MacGuire and later had a one-night stand with her former boyfriend Josh Barrett. 

Hoping that the ultrasound can provide her with the answer she needs, Maddy nervously attends the scan.

However, she is unprepared for the shocking news that doctor Nate delivers to her at the hospital.

Kassandra Clementi, who plays Maddy, said to TV Week: "What Maddy hears in that room changes her whole life. 

"She finds the news hard to comprehend. It throws a spanner in the works and it is something that no-one sees coming - not Maddy, Roo, Josh or Oscar - and it's a huge shock. 

"Maddy's pregnancy has been so much for her to deal with - even the initial decision to keep the baby. Now she has to deal with something else."

----------

TaintedLove (18-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away teenager Maddy Osborne will have some life-changing decisions to make when she is told she is seriously ill in an upcoming storyline. 

Australian viewers have recently seen Maddy (Kassandra Clementi) come to terms with what she believes is an unexpected pregnancy following flings with both Oscar MacGuire and Josh Barrett.

However, following more tests, Maddy is diagnosed with cancer after learning that the positive pregnancy test was as a result of a mass on her ovary.

After Nate breaks the devastating news to Maddy, she flees the hospital and refuses to speak to anyone. 

When Nate later visits her and explains that due to the aggressive nature of her cancer, she needs to start chemotherapy treatment as soon as possible, Maddy will be left with some huge decisions to make.

Clementi told TV Week: "Maddy can't come to terms with the fact she has got cancer. And secondly, there is the issue of removing her ovary which could affect her later in life. 

"So, she has gone from thinking she is pregnant and about to have a family, to being told she may end up never having a family at all. 

"Both these things are a massive blow for her. The feeling is pretty indescribable. This could be the end for her."

Home and Away airs these scenes next week in Australia and in the New Year for UK viewers.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, teenager Maddy Osborne misleads Josh Barrett in the wake of her pregnancy discovery.

Maddy (Kassandra Clementi) is left in a dilemma when she realises that she isn't sure who is the father of her baby, following sexual encounters with both Oscar MacGuire and former boyfriend Josh Barrett.

Although Maddy hopes that this is her chance to finally settle down with Josh, she is unsettled to discover that the dates don't match up.

Realising that Oscar is probably the father, Maddy reluctantly tells him the truth, but fails to extend the same honesty to Josh.

While a panic-stricken Oscar struggles to process the news, his sister Evelyn is frustrated that Maddy has not organised to get an ultrasound to better determine the situation.

Meanwhile, Maddy confides in Alf that she still hasn't told Josh that he probably is not the father, but panics when she sees Josh and Oscar together, realising Oscar might divulge the truth.

Maddy continues to mislead Josh over her pregnancy.
Â© Channel 5
Maddy continues to mislead Josh over her pregnancy

Wanting to distract Josh, Maddy takes him back to her house where they begin to organise for the baby. As Josh tells Maddy about his plans to drop out of school and get a job, Maddy fails to tell him that it might be for someone else's child. 

When Alf arrives home, he is concerned to realise that Maddy still hasn't come clean to Josh and is instead intentionally misleading him.

Wanting to resolve the situation for good, Maddy goes to see Oscar where she tells him that she isn't carrying his baby.

Although Oscar quickly realises that Maddy is lying, she tells him to keep quiet as she is offering him a way out of the situation. Will Oscar go along with Maddy's lies?

Maddy and Josh make plans for the baby.
Â© Channel 5
Maddy and Josh make plans for the baby.

Alf is unimpressed with Maddy.
Â© Channel 5
Alf is unimpressed with Maddy.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, February 2 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, teen Maddy Osborne will have her world turned upside down when she is diagnosed with cancer.

Having previously believed she was pregnant, Maddy (Kassandra Clementi) is devastated when she discovers that she isn't expecting a baby, but is instead very unwell.

After Maddy undergoes surgery to detect what is wrong, Nate informs her and Roo that they found a suspicious mass growing on her ovary.

As they head home to await more news, Maddy is pleased to have Spencer's support as he turns up to see her, but the mood quickly changes when Nate phones with Maddy's results. 

Back at the hospital, Nate is forced to break the terrible news to Maddy and her family - she has an aggressive form of cancer.

Nate tells Maddy that she has cancer.
Â© Channel 5
Nate tells Maddy that she has cancer.

Unable to process what she is hearing, Maddy rushes out of the hospital room and is followed by Roo, who is ordered to take Maddy home so that she can come to terms with the bad news.

Later, Maddy and Oscar head back to see Nate where they discuss her treatment options honestly, but when Nate tells Maddy that chemotherapy is the best course of action, Maddy is hesitant.

Wanting more time to think, Maddy asks Nate whether she can wait before she decides to start the treatment. However, Nate advises against this as time is not on their side. What will Maddy do?

Maddy is unable to process the news.
Â© Channel 5
Maddy is unable to process the news.

Maddy is devastated.
Â© Channel 5
Maddy is devastated.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday February 16 and Tuesday February 17 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Katy

aww...thats sad. 

Was Roo around when Martha had cancer? If so thats terribly unlucky for her.

----------


## lizann

> aww...thats sad. 
> 
> Was Roo around when Martha had cancer? If so thats terribly unlucky for her.


still don't make maddie likeable, she should go off to her own family in the city or where ever they live

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2015), tammyy2j (03-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> aww...thats sad. 
> 
> Was Roo around when Martha had cancer? If so thats terribly unlucky for her.


still don't make maddie likeable, she should go off to her own family in the city or where ever they live

----------


## tammyy2j

Has Maddy or Roo contacted Maddy's family?

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Maddy Osborne will receive devastating news when she is told that her chemotherapy treatment isn't working.

Viewers know that Maddy (Kassandra Clementi) was diagnosed with cancer earlier this year, and has since been undergoing treatment in order to save her life.

However, in scenes to be aired later this month, Maddy's behaviour will start concerning those closest to her and it soon becomes apparent that something is very wrong.

Maddy tells Evie that the chemo isn't working
Â© Channel 5
Maddy tells Evie that the chemo isn't working

As Maddy continues to shut her friends out, it is down to Evie (Philippa Northeast) to try and get to the bottom of the problem and she later finds Maddy at the hospital.

Confiding in Evie, Maddy confesses that her problems are bigger than anyone could ever have imagined as her chemotherapy hasn't worked.

Maddy confides in Evie
Â© Channel 5
Maddy confides in Evie

Shattered over her devastating results, Maddy can't face going through a new treatment plan with Roo and Alf, choosing to spend time with Evie instead.

After Maddy breaks down, she later seeks solace in Matt (Alec Snow) who is having personal problems of his own. The pair discuss their future, admitting that they are unable to see a way forward.

When Oscar later finds Maddy on the pier, he pleads with her to fight for her life and when he is unable to get through to her, he reveals Spencer's plans for the Colour Run. 

Maddy is shocked by the plans, but Oscar stays firm and tells her that if she won't fight for herself, she should fight for those who care about her. Will Oscar's words have the desired effect?

Maddy is devastated by her results
Â© Channel 5
Maddy is devastated by her results

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday May 1 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Pantherboy (18-04-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Maddy Osborne will be left with a big decision to make after her mother Tanya arrives in Summer Bay.

Maddy (Kassandra Clementi) is anxious about calling Tanya to tell her that she has cancer and decides to invite her to visit instead.

Although initially delighted that Tanya is arriving immediately, Maddy is overcome with nerves as she and Roo wait for her in the Diner.

Maddy's mother Tanya arrives in Summer Bay
Â© Channel 5
Maddy's mother Tanya arrives in Summer Bay

After Tanya arrives, she and Maddy go for a walk, where Maddy finally opens up to her mum about having cancer. 

A shocked Tanya immediately comforts Maddy but later turns her anger to Roo, telling her that she should not have kept Maddy's cancer from her.

Later, Tanya tells Maddy that she wants her to move back home, leaving her with a big decision to make. What will Maddy decide?

Maddy opens up to Tanya about having cancer
Â© Channel 5

Maddy opens up to Tanya about having cancer
Tanya wants Maddy to leave Summer Bay
Â© Channel 5
Tanya wants Maddy to leave Summer Bay

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, June 12 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Pantherboy (30-05-2015)

----------


## lellygurl

Maddy annoys me... lol just saying

----------


## lellygurl

Maddy annoys me... lol just saying 😁

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away teen Maddy Osborne will become suspicious of new Summer Bay doctor James Edmunds as his relationship with Roo Stewart continues to go from strength to strength.

Although Maddy is desperate to be happy for Roo as they both prepare to move in with James, her doubts start creeping in when it becomes increasingly evident that he is hiding something.

Maddy's suspicions are initially raised when she discovers that he has a second mobile phone which he keeps safely hidden in a drawer. 

After Maddy confronts James about her finding, he simply says it is a work phone, before changing the subject.

Later, James tells an overjoyed Roo that his parents will be coming to their housewarming, but Maddy has serious doubts about whether or not they will actually show

As Maddy struggles with her increasing suspicions, it looks like her fears could be compounded given Denny Miller's past memory of him.

James and Roo go on a date together
Â© Channel 5
What is James hiding from Roo?

Denny remembers James being at a university open day with a girl she assumed was his daughter but James firmly denied this. What is he hiding?

Kassandra Clementi, who plays Maddy, told TV Week: "Maddy just wants Roo to be happy and she is supportive of her relationship.

"She thought it was great initially but her instinct is telling her that something is wrong. She also finds it suspicious that Roo hasn't met any of his friends or family."

----------

Bluberri (22-09-2015), Dazzle (15-09-2015), Pantherboy (15-09-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

Did maddy ever overcome her cancer or did they just forget about that?

----------


## lellygurl

bobdaoeach - I thought the same same thing! LOL

----------


## Pantherboy

> Did maddy ever overcome her cancer or did they just forget about that?


I have been wondering this also bobdaoeach! If I remember correctly, the last time it was mentioned was after her original treatment didn't work, they put her on a new treatment, & after a while they said that this new treatment was now "working", but that was it! After that we never saw her do any more treatment & they have never said that she was now finally cancer free/cured - I guess we are just meant to assume it was finalised. 

This is also like Oscar's Community Service - it was never officially mentioned (that I can recall) that he finished that either!

----------

Dazzle (15-09-2015), tammyy2j (17-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Did maddy ever overcome her cancer or did they just forget about that?


I thought she was in remission

Is she still with Oscar as I thought she was to get with Matt

----------


## bobdaoeach

> I thought she was in remission
> 
> Is she still with Oscar as I thought she was to get with Matt


Maybe. But like mentioned before, I swear the last we heard was at her new treatment was working well. Other than that we've heard nothing for months

----------


## bobdaoeach

> I thought she was in remission
> 
> Is she still with Oscar as I thought she was to get with Matt


Maybe. But like mentioned before, I swear the last we heard was at her new treatment was working well. Other than that we've heard nothing for months

----------


## Dazzle

> Maybe. But like mentioned before, I swear the last we heard was at her new treatment was working well. Other than that we've heard nothing for months


When a storyline is left hanging in soaps I just assume nothing's changed until we're told differently.  So I'd guess Maddy's finished treatment for now but is being closely monitored.

----------

Pantherboy (17-09-2015), tammyy2j (17-09-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

her and matt will get together not sure if this has been posted

----------


## lellygurl

> her and matt will get together not sure if this has been posted


 Yeah, I have seen this also.

----------


## lellygurl

> her and matt will get together not sure if this has been posted


 Yeah, I have seen this also.

----------


## bobdaoeach

Ok tonight it was officially said she's in remission

----------

lellygurl (12-11-2015), tammyy2j (11-11-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

maddy looses her arm

----------


## Perdita

> maddy looses her arm


How so?  :EEK!:

----------


## Perdita

Maddy will lose part of her arm in an accident. This will be released in June/July of next year.

----------

Pantherboy (25-11-2015), tammyy2j (25-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Was it a shark attack?

----------

Pantherboy (26-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Was it a shark attack?


Good thinking!!!

----------

Pantherboy (26-11-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Was it a shark attack?


There has been a number of shark attacks in Aust in recent times & here in NSW the debate about shark-netting beaches/shark culling etc seems to be a regular news item at the moment (today I saw they are going to use/are using drones to try & spot sharks near beaches). So I think there is a pretty good chance you could be correct tammyy2j!! We will have to wait & see!

Here is the dailymail article with a few other photos:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-accident.html

----------

Perdita (26-11-2015), tammyy2j (26-11-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

I really hope it isn't a shark attack. Sharks already receive enough crap form the media, they don't need to explore a story on H&A to add to that. They literally make out that shark attacks happen constantly, but if you look at records, there are usually no more than 50 attacks per year (and for the most part, half of those the victim gets away uninjured, and of the other half, usually no more then 3-5 die as a result, and the others remain injured). It'd be a pretty dick move to add fuel to fire for something that already gets a lot of crap for no reason (much like refugees in relation to terrorism).

Not to mention, this SL wont air until mid next year, that's p late to be joining the bandwagon. I've seen spec it may be related to her cancer, and that it reappears in her arm, but like she had ovarian cancer, I'm no cancer expert but I don't think it can just come back in your arm? I'm not too sure how it works. With that said, she did lose her left arm, which has scarring on it (I'm not sure if that's actual Kassandra scarring, or make-up scarring from the car crash she was in with Casey a while back), so the arm loss could be something related to that, but I highly doubt it - I'm just praying it's not a shark attack.

----------

Dazzle (27-11-2015), lellygurl (27-11-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

I really hope it isn't a shark attack. Sharks already receive enough crap form the media, they don't need to explore a story on H&A to add to that. They literally make out that shark attacks happen constantly, but if you look at records, there are usually no more than 50 attacks per year (and for the most part, half of those the victim gets away uninjured, and of the other half, usually no more then 3-5 die as a result, and the others remain injured). It'd be a pretty dick move to add fuel to fire for something that already gets a lot of crap for no reason (much like refugees in relation to terrorism).

Not to mention, this SL wont air until mid next year, that's p late to be joining the bandwagon. I've seen spec it may be related to her cancer, and that it reappears in her arm, but like she had ovarian cancer, I'm no cancer expert but I don't think it can just come back in your arm? I'm not too sure how it works. With that said, she did lose her left arm, which has scarring on it (I'm not sure if that's actual Kassandra scarring, or make-up scarring from the car crash she was in with Casey a while back), so the arm loss could be something related to that, but I highly doubt it - I'm just praying it's not a shark attack.

----------


## tammyy2j

I would have thought shark sightings and attacks were common in Australia

----------


## Perdita

> I would have thought shark sightings and attacks were common in Australia


Sightings yes,  but according to the Australian Shark Attack File, kept by researchers at Sydney's Taronga Conservation Society, there have been 1003 shark attacks in Australia since records began in 1791, and 232 of them have been fatal. I agree with Bob, shark attacks are rare but attract a lot of unfair media attention when they happen

----------

Dazzle (27-11-2015), lellygurl (27-11-2015), Pantherboy (26-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

It would make a good storyline, despite my earlier comment  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Pantherboy (26-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I really hope it isn't a shark attack. Sharks already receive enough crap form the media, they don't need to explore a story on H&A to add to that. They literally make out that shark attacks happen constantly, but if you look at records, there are usually no more than 50 attacks per year (and for the most part, half of those the victim gets away uninjured, and of the other half, usually no more then 3-5 die as a result, and the others remain injured). It'd be a pretty dick move to add fuel to fire for something that already gets a lot of crap for no reason (much like refugees in relation to terrorism).


Well said!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Perdita

No shark attack!!  :Nono: 

Home and Away teen Maddy Osborne will put her life in grave danger as she struggles to come to terms with the life-changing injury she sustained in the caravan park explosion.

Maddy (Kassandra Clementi) was forced to have her arm amputated after falling desperately ill as a result of being trapped in the carnage, but she faces further health problems when she makes a reckless decision.


In the wake of the procedure to remove her arm, Maddy felt increasingly unsure over her future and even started to question whether her boyfriend Matt Page will still want to be with her.

Maddy confides in Evie
Â©  Channel 5

Although Matt was quick to reaffirm his love for her, Maddy will continue to struggle with life as an amputee and eventually decides to run away from her problems.

In a misguided move, Maddy escapes the Bay but the seriousness of the situation starts to dawn on her when she feels pain her chest, TV Week reports.

Maddy has contracted a serious infection and soon collapses on the floor, but will anyone be able to reach her before it's too late?

Digital Spy​

----------

Dazzle (09-05-2016), Pantherboy (09-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

The list of farewells for Summer Bay in 2016 continues to expand, with the confirmation that Maddy Osborne will leave the seaside town late this month.

The 25-year old actressâ departure from the series has been confirmed in spoilers that are released every week. The synopsis for the 31st May reads âMaddy realises Matt belongs in Summer Bay and makes a difficult decision. Roo takes drastic actions to heal the pain of Maddyâs departure.â

The blonde bombshell joined the series in 2013, pretending to be the sister of Spencer Harrington, who was revealed to actually be her boyfriend. Over her time on the series, she has been romantically linked with Josh Barrett, Matt Page and most notably, the late Oscar MacGuire. She has been involved in a fiery car crash, been diagnosed with cancer, developed a mother-daughter relationship with Roo, and most recently, has her left arm amputated, due to a gas explosion at a fundraising event.

*Back to the Bay* would like to wish Kassandra the best of luck in the future.

----------

Dazzle (13-05-2016), lellygurl (16-05-2016), Pantherboy (13-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

We're used to the occasional continuity mistake in the soaps - but Home and Away has now been forced to defend itself against claims that it made a whopper of an error.

The show was blasted by confused fans in Australia this week after Maddy Osborne's amputated arm appeared to switch sides of her body without explanation - but it turns out that viewers just weren't watching closely enough.

A shock storyline has seen Maddy lose her arm after getting caught up in a deadly explosion at the caravan park. The scenes are yet to air in the UK due to Channel 5's lengthy transmission gap.

Maddy lost her left arm in the storyline, but a scene airing in Australia this week left fans scratching their heads when it suddenly appeared that her right arm had gone instead.

Australia's official Media Watch even got in on the act by accusing the show of a "continuity gaffe" on Twitter, but it turns out there was another explanation.

Home and Away bosses were quick to point out that Maddy was looking in a mirror in the scene, meaning that the image shown on screen was just her reflection.

Closer inspection shows that Maddy was indeed looking in her bedroom mirror, putting Home and Away firmly in the clear on this one - phew.

It did seem unlikely that actress Kassandra Clementi would have the arm swapped and not mention anything to the producers...


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (18-05-2016), Pantherboy (19-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away will air its most dramatic scenes of the year later this month when tragedy strikes at the caravan park.

Two characters will be killed and several others left seriously injured after a deadly blast at the hospital fundraiser changes Summer Bay forever. 

Andy Barrett and Tank Snelgrove will inadvertently cause the devastation when they have a huge fight on the day, resulting in them knocking over canisters and exposing live wires.

There's an explosion at the caravan park
Â©  Channel 5

Maddy Osborne (Kassandra Clementi) is amongst those who will have life-changing injuries as a result of the tragedy after she gets under the rubble amid all the chaos.

Although Maddy is eventually rescued from danger, it soon becomes clear that her problems are just beginning when she's delivered some devastating news.

Maddy's arm is so badly injured that she is told that it will need to be amputated in order to save her life. Naturally, Maddy is horrified at the prospect of losing a limb and refuses to sign the consent forms, but eventually agrees to have the surgery after a heartfelt plea from Roo.

Maddy's family and friends rally round to support her in the aftermath of the operation to remove her arm, but what does the future now hold for the devastated teen?

Maddy's injuries are serious

 Maddy's injuries are serious

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (11-06-2016), Pantherboy (11-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away fans will see Maddy Osborne's life hang in the balance once again next month.

Maddy (Kassandra Clementi) puts herself in danger by fleeing from Summer Bay as she is struggling to cope after having her arm amputated in the fallout from the caravan park explosion.

The teen's disappearance leaves her loved ones in utter turmoil, as they know that she needs regular medication and shouldn't be moving about so soon after her surgery.

Unbeknown to everyone, Maddy has holed herself up in a motel room, but she finds the strength to visit Oscar MacGuire's grave after missing his funeral.

Maddy Osborne suffers a health scare in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Maddy Osborne suffers a health scare in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Once Maddy makes it back to her room, her condition starts to deteriorate and it's clear that she has taken on far too much too soon.

Maddy eventually collapses and her life is left on the line, but with half of Summer Bay frantically searching for her, can she get the help she desperately needs before it's too late?

Maddy Osborne suffers a health scare in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Maddy Osborne suffers a health scare in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, July 4 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital py

----------

Dazzle (25-06-2016), Pantherboy (25-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, it's the end of the road for Maddy Osborne as she decides to leave for a fresh start.

Maddy (Kassandra Clementi) is keen to travel the world as she bounces back from her recent injury, but she invites her boyfriend Matt Page along too.

The pair are thrown a heartfelt farewell party by their friends, but it's a difficult day for Matt (Alec Snow) as it becomes obvious that he's unsure about leaving.

Matt Page and Maddy Osborne in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5
When Maddy also spots a touching farewell between Matt and Leah Patterson-Baker, she makes the heartbreaking decision that he's better off in the Bay and she should leave without him.

Matt can't believe his eyes when he wakes up the next day to find a note, which explains that Maddy has chosen to leave him behind in the Bay. 

As Maddy is driven away by her mother, Matt tries to run down the street to catch her but is left devastated. How will he cope without her?

Maddy Osborne and Roo Stewart in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Maddy Osborne and Roo Stewart in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, July 19 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (09-07-2016), Pantherboy (09-07-2016), tammyy2j (10-07-2016)

----------

